# Database of ER visits



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of these are quite funny, so I decided to post it here in the humor section

http://www.sun-sentinel2.com/features/ftlaudNEISS/ftlaudNEISS08_list.php?orderby=anarrative


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some of these are quite funny, so I decided to post it here in the humor section
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel2.com/features/ftlaudNEISS/ftlaudNEISS08_list.php?orderby=anarrative


 

But some of those are very serious, especially those involving the kids,  regardless of how funny you may think about the way it happened. 

(*8 y/o*)  #PT LIFTED LID OFF CHLORINE CONTAINER AND INHALED FUMES/INHALATION INJU RY DUE TO CHLORINE GAS  

(*7 y/o*)  "KNEED" IN HEAD WHILE PLAYING SOCCER WITH A CHILD VS. ADULT TEAM COMBO DX: CHI  

CHI is closed head injury.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2010)

> "TRYING TO BE IRON MAN" AND JUMPED OFF OF A DECK 10FT HIGH



The first thing I thought about that one was, "When daddy asked me why I did it I made him laugh out loud when I told him 'Cause the chicks dig it."


----------



## s4l (Jan 17, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The first thing I thought about that one was, "When daddy asked me why I did it I made him laugh out loud when I told him 'Cause the chicks dig it."



This. LOL!


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting. I find it amusing that several patients are listed with ages in the 200s. 

Vent - CHI is a catch all term isn't it? So CHI could be anything from a minor concussion up to someone massive trauma with herniation. 


I noticed that it seems like there are a lot of conditions that could have received at home treatment (lacerations, sprains, strains etc). My parents always treated stuff like that at home, and then if it didn't get better they would call the doctor. The only time I remember going straight to the doctor for anything was when I broke my wrist (and it was obviously broken). The general rule was that if they dealt with it, and it got better then everything was all good. If it didn't get better, than the doctor needed to look at it. 

Now, I grew up in a rural area, where the hospital was more than an hour away and for the longest time all we had was one GP so maybe that is why we did a lot of at home treatment. 

So, is it just me, or does it seem like people are less tolerant of treating something at home, or putting up with discomfort until they can call their regular doctor the next day?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 18, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Interesting. I find it amusing that several patients are listed with ages in the 200s.



The ages listed in the 200s are actually patients under age 2. 

On the initial page, it reads:


> Children under age 2 are shown by age in months and have a "2" prefix: 223 = 23 months.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2010)

ahhh, that makes more sense than someone just made a bunch of typos.

/didn't read the directions


----------



## spikestac211 (Jan 18, 2010)

"DRY HUMPING HIS GIRLFRIEND" W/PENIS RUBBING AGAINST HER JEANS,ACTIVITY WENT ON FOR EXTENDED PERIOD,PENIS STARTED BLEEDING DX: ABRASIONS PENIS



Ahahaha, you can't make this stuff up


----------

